# strange temperature output with lm_sensors

## snIP3r

hi all!

i have some strange temperature output with lm_sensors 2.10.4. i have an amd x2 dual core 3800. but core0 temp is always 24 C on k8temp sensor. it changes never and is also different to the mainboard cpu temp sensor.

heres the output:

```

area52 etc # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +24 C

Core1 Temp:

             +32 C

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VDDR:      +3.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+3.3V:     +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.73 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

+12V:     +11.52 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

5VSB:      +4.68 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

VBat:      +2.96 V

CPU Fan:  1744 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Case Fan:  898 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

M/B Temp:    +38 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode

CPU Temp:    +30 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +1.100 V

```

and heres the /etc/sensors.conf (only the relevant part):

```

chip "k8temp-*"

   label temp1 "Core0 Temp"

   label temp2 "Core0 Temp"

   label temp3 "Core1 Temp"

   label temp4 "Core1 Temp"

...

chip "it8716-*"

# Voltages

    label  in0  "VCore"

    label  in1  "VDDR"

    label  in2  "+3.3V"    # VCC3

    label  in3  "+5V"      # VCC

    label  in4  "+12V"

#   label  in5  "-12V"

#   label  in6  "-5V"

    label  in7  "5VSB"     # VCCH

    label  in8  "VBat"

  label  temp1  "M/B Temp"

   label  temp2  "CPU Temp"

   ignore temp3

#   set temp1_over  60

#   set temp1_low   10

#   set temp2_over  50

#   set temp2_low   10

# Fans

# The CPU fan can be any of fan1, fan2 or fan3 - it's motherboard

# dependent. Same for the case fan.

   label  fan1 "CPU Fan"

   label  fan2 "Case Fan"

   ignore fan3

```

is there a way to fix this issue??

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## djinnZ

try to uncomment or create the set sensor_over/low/max/min value lines to set the warn limit for every sensor and add lm_sensors script to startup with 

```
rc-update add lm_sensors default
```

 because you need to start 

```
sensors -s
```

 to load the configuration in /etc/sensors.conf.

You can try to change the type of sensor for MB temp with 

```
set temp1 x
```

 where x is 1, 2 or 3 because the sensor type can be mismatched by autodetection, or elsewere you need a "compute temp1 (expr)*@" to correct the reported value;

the value for the cpu temp, because the k8temp report the internal temperature of the single core (24° and 32°) and the it8716 will report the temperature of the processors box surface (30°), seems to be right IMHO.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

sorry for posting so late.

my main problem is the issue that the core0 temp is _always_ at 24°. is there a way to fix this?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## djinnZ

Why do you think 24° is a wrong report? By example core1 on 24°, core 2 on 45° and external temperature about 40° can be wrong because the vaules are not coerent.

The only way to verify (if you will be sure) can be stressing the processor (I remember a "cpuburn" program or something so) or start a build with -j5 and maximal niceness and verify if all the reported temperature have a coherent increase, only if you see core2 and external go to ~40° and core1 stable to 24° you can think about a bug in the k8temp sensor.

If you really have an error thre are two cases:

if is an hardware error you can try to search in the support page of the MB for a bios upgrade or there are no solutions;

if is a driver's error you can only report a bug to the hwsensors project.

Sorry to not have better suggestions and for bad english.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

thx for your reply and sorry for posting that late.

i tried as suggested and compiled the kernel with -j5 option. the results are confusing:

core0 goes up to ~31°, core1 to ~47° and the MB sensor tells me ~54°.  i assume that core0 only idles while core1 does all the "work". the difference of core1 in k8temp and the mb sensor could be the location of the sensor. googling around answers me that the mb sensor also could display core0 AND core1 temp. can someone confirm this?

so what can also be my conclusion about this?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## djinnZ

You can ask directly to the lm_sensors project for it.

Having a MB report higher than the highest core temperature is not useful IMHO.

Have you verified if the dsdt is not bad or if the producer of the MB have released some bios patch?

----------

## snIP3r

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> You can ask directly to the lm_sensors project for it.
> 
> Having a MB report higher than the highest core temperature is not useful IMHO.
> 
> Have you verified if the dsdt is not bad or if the producer of the MB have released some bios patch?

 

hmmmm, i think i will search for others having this board and probably the same issue.

i have not verified that the hw-sensors are not working properly but asus has some new bios update where i do not know what has been fixed there. i cannot apply it soon because the server is for production usage so applying a bios update has to wait until next maintenance.

thx for your help! i will post my progress  :Wink: 

greets

snIP3r

----------

## djinnZ

Some asus motherboards are reported to be problematic and using strange measure units with lm-sensors. Is needed to do some adjustements to the conversion experssions.

----------

## snIP3r

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Some asus motherboards are reported to be problematic and using strange measure units with lm-sensors. Is needed to do some adjustements to the conversion experssions.

 

ahhh, good to know. thx for the answer... will search for further resources...

----------

